
Show HN: Sidequest – Helpdesks and Personal Task Tickets, 100% Inside Slack - saviniencyrano
https://getsidequest.app
======
saviniencyrano
Hey everyone, happy to share our newest project: Sidequest for Slack.
Sidequest enables you to create public or private helpdesk channels in Slack,
but also to send personal task tickets to your coworkers (or even yourself, if
that's your thing).

Excited to hear your thoughts – if you intent to use this in your workspace,
please let me know here - happy to provide a bunch of promo codes. In the
meantime, you can always start with the 30-day free trial.

------
IsabellaDavey
Me and my team is using Siderequest and its really awesome. Thanks for effort

------
Kupusar
Very cool! I really dig your "everybody is a helpdesk" approach.

~~~
saviniencyrano
Thanks friend!

